# Thanks to Dave R



## Steve Maskery (9 Jan 2006)

I'd just like to tell the world what a jolly spiffingly fine chap Dave R is. He's given me some excellent and much-needed help on a CAD article I'm writing. 

It never ceases to amaze me how generous some folk are to people they have never even met. 

Hope you are not blushing too much, Dave! 

:lol: 

Cheers 
Steve

(I accidentally posted this as a reply to another post - apologies if I confused anyone!)


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Jan 2006)

Aw shucks. T'warnt nothing. I am blushing indeed.    

Thanks for the great compliments though. :wink:


----------



## Knot Competent (9 Jan 2006)

Seconded - he's a very nice bloke. He helped me out with a SketchUp problem.

Shame he's a Colonial :lol: 

John


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Jan 2006)

Well done Dave and thanks Steve for telling us.

Dave has certainly been a tower of strength in the SU department and it is appreciated by quite a few of us I reckon!


----------



## Losos (9 Jan 2006)

Yes, he PM'd me with some useful info also so he must be a good egg, shame there aren't more people like him in the world.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2006)

Thank you to all for the nice words. You're too kind. I'm happy to know that I've been able to help you with SU.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (10 Jan 2006)

Hi Dave

Well done, I've really been impressed with your SketchUp tutorials.

It must be something to do with living in Rochester, the home of the IBM AS400/iSeries. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Jan 2006)

Oi vay, enough, already! He'll start charging!


S


----------



## martyn2 (10 Jan 2006)

Newbie_Neil":j0qby2y5 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Well done, I've really been impressed with your SketchUp tutorials.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the new I5 \/


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2006)

"Oi vay, enough, already! He'll start charging!"

Hey! Wait a minute. People would pay for that? Hmmm.....

Nah. It would probably just me put in a higher tax bracket. :lol: 

Fortunately (or unfortunately depending upon your point of view) I work for the larger employer in Rochester.


----------

